
My travels: Judith Schalansky on remote islands (2011) - Thevet
https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2011/apr/16/judith-schalansky-atlas-remote-islands
======
daturkel
As an owner of Schalansky's Atlas of Remote Islands (I actually have the
"pocket atlas" version), I have to say it's a really beautiful little book
with poetic and well-written stories for each entry. I'd definitely recommend
it for anyone who enjoys Atlas Obscura-type stories of strange tales from
across the world.

------
arethuza
"Two bridges chained it to the mainland ... it didn't feel like a proper
island."

I'm glad it's not just me that thinks this way - the bridge to Skye did remove
a bit of romance for me. Mind you the bridge is infinitely more convenient,
faster, cheaper..... I've used the wee ferry from Glenelg a few times since
the bridge opened to get that feeling back!

[http://skyeferry.co.uk/](http://skyeferry.co.uk/)

~~~
contingencies
Some places, like Hong Kong, don't have bridges only tunnels ... which
possibly makes a significant difference in subconscious perception!

~~~
arethuza
If we are talking about connections between islands and the "mainland" then
that possibly also applies to the island of Great Britain ;-)

------
atomical
You can take a ferry to North Manitou island in northern Michigan. It's a
great weekend adventure.

